# MSI OPTIX G27C , LED-MONITOR Hat wer Erfahrung mit dem?



## Hills1975 (26. August 2017)

Moin zusammen, 

Ich suche nen neuen Monitor und habe diesen Monitor gefunden, kennt ihn wer bzw. kann wer mir zu dem raten?
Aktuell soll der 299€ kosten.

Hier ein paar Daten:

 Der MSI Optix G27C liefert mit seinen 68,6 cm (27") großen Panel, der FullHD (1.920 x 1.080 Pixel) hohen Auflösung und 144 Hz Bildwiederholrate, schlierenfreie und scharfe Bilder. Der erweiterte Farbraum mit 110% sRGB-Abdeckung sorgt für eine lebendige Darstellung. Bei längeren Spiele-Sitzungen schont die Anti-Flicker- und Less-Blue-Technik die Augen. Für die genauere Darstellung und Ergonomie, lässt sich der G27C sowohl nach vorn- als auch nach hinten neigen. Durch die Wide View Technik bleibt die Darstellung auch bei weiten Blickwinkeln stets stabil.

Format	16:9
Technnologie	LED
Hintergrundbeleuchtung	Ja
Funktionen	Full HD
Helligkeit	300 cd/m²
Bildwiederholungsrate	144 Hz
Blickwinkel	10:1horizontal: 178 °, vertikal: 178 °
Pixelabstand	horizontal0.311 mm
vertikal0.311 mm
Curved	Ja
Reaktionszeit	GtG4 ms
ISO8 ms
Kontrast	Statisch3000 :1

Krümmungsradius: 1.800R, 
On-Screen-Display, 
Reduzierter Blaulicht-Anteil,
 Anti-Flicker, 
Game Modus
AMD Free-Sync

Der Preis sonst liegt bei ca 400€


----------



## 0ssi (26. August 2017)

Mit der Aussage schlierenfrei muss man bei einem VA Panel vorsichtig sein. Sagen wir durch agressives Overdrive relativ schlierenfrei. Dafür besserer Schwarzwert als TN und IPS.

LCD/LED Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Diagonale bis 27", Auflösung: 1920x1080 (Full HD), Panel: VA, Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 144Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich vermuten in all diesen Monitoren steckt das gleiche VA Panel. Die Modelle mit G-Sync kosten natürlich etwas mehr. Samsung hat zusätzlich noch eine Blur Reduction an Board.
Den Meisten wird FHD auf 27" zu grob sein aber ab 70cm Sitzabstand ist das kein Problem, man hat 30% mehr FPS als auf WQHD und es ist eine bessere Basis für Downsampling.


----------



## pitpiti (26. August 2017)

bei FHD besser 24", und eine bessere alternative diesen Samsong Samsung C24FG70 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland test kannst du auf prad.de nachlesen, und Samsung C24FG70 Review | PC Monitors


----------



## 0ssi (27. August 2017)

Warum sollte bei FHD 24" besser sein wenn es Leute gibt die 50cm Sitzabstand haben und welche mit 80cm ?


----------



## Hills1975 (28. August 2017)

Hm ok also schaut der nicht ganz so gut zu sein.


----------



## 0ssi (28. August 2017)

Ich habe den Lenovo Y27G aus der Liste also das gleiche Panel und bin zufrieden. VA ist etwas für Leute denen der Schwarzwert wichtiger ist als die Reaktionszeit. 
Denk dran wenn du FreeSync nutzen willst brauchst du eine AMD Grafikkarte. Sonst musst du ohne Sync zocken (leichtes Tearing) oder mit V-Sync (Input Lag).


----------

